# Our dogs



## Halfpenny (Mar 9, 2016)

Marloes- a Greek street dog.


Rosty- 16 year old collie/ cairn cross.


Corrie- 10 year old, epileptic border collie.


Lottie- 5 year old springer.


Jade- 13 year old border collie, who has recently has vestibular disease.


Levi- 11 year old lab. In the background, my beloved, old Bruno, who was PTS in November due to arthritis and spondylosis. He was Willows brother.


Jasper- 6 year old GSH pointer.


Pepsi- 11 year old collie/ dalmation.


Willow- 15 year old collie/ lab cross.


----------



## StrawberryBlonde (May 27, 2015)

Oh my word, what a lovely pack you have! So eclectic :Shamefullyembarrased Love the pic of Pepsi especially. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what gorgeous dogs you have, thank you so much for sharing the pictures, loved the one of Pepsi trying to get warm lol.


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

What beautiful doggies, thank you for sharing your pictures with us


----------

